# BIS - Bisalloy Steel Group



## roadtripping (23 September 2009)

I note 3 directors have bought in for $600,000 in the past couple of days, share price appears to have bottomed as well. Steel prospects look good into future one would think.
Buy opportunity? - Anyone following these guys?


----------



## Cashflows (2 January 2017)

I have been looking at this business recently, cashflow breakeven, p/e of 12 and paying a 6.5% dividend - and that's with the plant operating at way below capacity. I understand there has been steady and consistent declines in revenues and that arrium going into administration has not helped. However, I wonder if the turnaround in the mining capex (which historically has accounted for about 70% of revenue) due to the rebound in commodity prices - will see an increase in revenue. An example of this would be Austin engeering recently reporting a significant increase in mining related equipment, which I believe would require the hardened steel that bisalloy produces. on a longer term outlook, there is also the matter of the defence contracts for both the navy with their submarines and frigates and the army's new apc's and land cruisers. There has been quite confident talk of winning said contracts by both the md and the chairman however I wondered if anyone would have knowledge of the industry or be familiar with the matter and provide a second opinion?


----------



## divs4ever (26 August 2021)

Financial Results for the Year Ended 30 June 2021 (“FY21”)
• Operating EBITDA of $16.7m, up 25.4% on last year
• Revenue of $104.8m, down 5.3% on last year
• Net Profit After Tax of $9.0m, up 31.1% on last year
• Earnings Per Share of 19.3c, up 29.5% on last year
• Final Dividend for the FY21 year of 9.0cps fully franked
Bisalloy Steel Group Limited (ASX:BIS) (Bisalloy) today reported Operating EBITDA of $16.7m for FY21 (FY20: $13.3m).

 DYOR

 i do not hold this share 

 another stock i have looked at several times and bought elsewhere


----------



## divs4ever (24 February 2022)

( since the last post i have bought into this  ) ( about  a week ago )

my tip for the March monthly competition  is BIS 

 unlike my usual modus operandi  i think this has a CHANCE of going up  ( but i wouldn't suggest anything but a careful dabble )

 there are war drums beating loudly  , and some nations will be scrambling for specialty steel ( not just armor-plating )

 while i hope the war  concerns fizzle out and this drops  , so i can buy more cheap  , there is the possibility this saga while continue for a month or two  so more war machines can be sold 


 DYOR


----------



## divs4ever (26 April 2022)

BIS is my May selection in the tipping Comp. 

 i notice Peter Dutton  over the weekend  told us to prepare for war with China  , and Sco-Mo is busy sending Bushmasters to the Ukraine  for durability testing  ( or target practice  if  you are a Russia fan )

 i see the US has selected a new battle rifle ( and hand-carried machine gun )   which should do more than scratch the paint of armoured Vehicles ( and literally eat Hum-Vees )  so the Oz conscripts  might need a bit better protection ( against US friendly fire )

 i already hold some of these shares  ( and dearly hope they drop lower so i add some more , when logically they should rise )

 so i see a potential demand for Aussie steel plating on the horizon 

 DYOR


----------



## Country Lad (5 October 2022)

One of my favourite setups. Last night's chart and it has gone on with it this morning, breaking through my indicators with good momentum, so topped up this morning.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 October 2022)

Country Lad said:


> One of my favourite setups. Last night's chart and it has gone on with it this morning, breaking through my indicators with good momentum, so topped up this morning.



_well found_,

*1. *Internationally acclaimed for its strength, weldability & toughness, *BISALLOY® Armour steel *is specified for use in:

Armoured Personnel Carriers (APC)    
Light Armoured Vehicles (LAV)    
 The Bushmaster Infantry Mobility Vehicles in Australia    
*2. BISALLOY® Protection steel plate *is specifically for shielding applications that do not require full military specification armour grade steel
*3. BISALLOY® Wear steel *is market leader in Australian mining, mineral processing and quarrying for high strength wear plates
*4. *With its high-strength properties,* BISALLOY® Structural steel *enables manufacturers, engineers, industrial designers and architects to deliver size, weight and cost savings while still achieving required levels of strength and performance

Listing in 2003, the market cap is around $100 million. Financial metrics are undemanding and heading in the right direction. Single digit PE, increasing earnings, healthy Return on Equity and a rising dividend.


----------



## divs4ever (5 October 2022)

my buy-in @ $1.48 in February 2022  , looks good so far


----------



## DrBourse (6 October 2022)

Country Lad said:


> One of my favourite setups. Last night's chart and it has gone on with it this morning, breaking through my indicators with good momentum, so topped up this morning.
> 
> View attachment 147696



Hi Country Lad,...
Might offer my thoughts on the next moves by BIS....




The following page 30 from my Dr Bourse Manual pretty well explains my thoughts.




Free .pdf copies are available on request.
Cheers


----------



## DrBourse (21 October 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi Country Lad,...
> Might offer my thoughts on the next moves by BIS....
> View attachment 147744
> 
> ...



As a follow-up to my 6/0/22 post I now offer some further TA.

Candlesticks/CCI gave the 1st Sell Signals by way of the Sell Divergence.

Bisaloy (BIS) then failed the Containment Candles test (page 30).










BIS now has to negotiate the Benchmark Candles test (pages 197-199).










And now All ST Inds are now are suggesting further ST downtrend, with the Resistance Lines @ $1.96, $2.07, $2.135 & $2.18 being the immediate hurdles that confront BIS in the ST as shown on todays Chart (above).

Be careful with BIS, wait for the safe entry signals.

Cheers DrB.


----------



## DrBourse (21 October 2022)

This XJO Chart is a pretty good example of how the Benchmark Candlestick Formation works by providing Upper, Middle, & Lower Sup/Res Lines.


----------



## DrBourse (25 October 2022)

BIS Cht Resistance Lines as at 1.17pm 25/10/22


----------

